# the girl with two faces



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh I'm so saddened and also angry by the programme shown on C4 tonight.
That poor poor little girl. Everyone failed her.  

the parents, the extended family, the village *elders*, the village priest, the bangalore doctor, the dehli hospital, the Indian health authourity, the pilgrims, the film crew and the endless journalists.

Why didn't someone step in before it was too late?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw this while i was flicking through but couldnt watch it.

So sad!!! 

TK x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree i was really angry with the family as i couldn't imagine any grandparent standing in the way of treatment to help their baby grandchild survive
as much as i understand other religions and cultures have different beliefs it frustrates me and confuses me that a poor innocent child isn't given the support she obviously needed

Kate


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I watchedthat last night and I found it very distressing.  That poor little love should have been in hospital from the day she was born xxx


----------

